# Is it posible to plow 18-20" of snow???



## daveolejnik (Jan 24, 2008)

I plow my neighbors driveways out. Unfortionatly my trans. went out, and my truck has been in the repair shop for 2 1/2 weeks. My neighbors only come up a few times throught the winter so I thought I would be ok untill my transmission was fixed. I really didnt want to pay someone else to plow it out. I didnt think it was going to take so long to get my transmission fixed. Well we had 3 major snowfalls and now there is close to 2 ft of snow in there driveways. My other neighbor tried to plow them out. But he only has a little s10 with no weight in it. Needless to say he didnt get to far. My question is do you think I have a chance to still plow it out with my truck. I have a chevy 2500 with a unimount plow. It has plent of weight in it and new tires. I think I have a pritty good chance of being able to plow it out. I might have to back up a few times. I do have a skid loader I could use if I have to, But that would be alot of work. Does anyone have any experiance moving alot o snow???? Is this possible???


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

go for it the worst that can happen is you get stuck and need to use a skid loader.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

"I plow my neighbors driveways out. Unfortionatly my trans. went out, and my truck has been in the repair shop for 2 1/2 weeks." 

I would not worrie about the snow but find a new mechanic, 2 days tops. There is no excuse for that, even in you needed every part in the tranny.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You still have this customer?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we've gotton over 3ft overnight before...you just have to take smaller bites...takes awhile but its no biggie.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey GV

My neighbors only come up a few times throught the winter so I thought I would be ok


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Just drop your plow like a 1/4 or 1/3 of the way down, or if ur feelin realy ballzie 1/2 and plow, then drop it the rest. You should be fine, if u get a pile infront of you thats too big, just back up, lift the plow and break up the pile.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I wouldn't advise plowing by lifting the moldboard off the ground. The danger is getting snow in the A-frame. You will be stuck. With light, fluffy snow you might be ok if you can plow at full angle and the snow doesn't come over the top of the moldboard. Another way is to push first to one side; then the other - in a herringbone manner. Push as far to each side as you can, then you can plow from the center to each side. It's slow, but it's better than getting stuck or getting so much snow in front of the moldboard that the truck can't push it. Just be careful when the snow gets behind the moldboard, that it's not deep enough to get up in the A-frame.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I would have just plowed the drive with your SKID!! 

Since it's your neighbor it's not like you would have to tow the thing anywhere.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It really isn't that hard just take your time,see!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Grandview thats with a V plow hell they can plow damn near anything you can throw at them.


----------



## mnz28 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think he is talking about somebodys vacation home otherwise i'd be upset sitting for weeks stuck home.


----------



## daveolejnik (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes. They are all 2nd homes. Im the only one who lives here year round. Im having a friend plow me out. But I really didnt want to pay him to plow my neighbors out to. I thought my truck would be done by now. I really cant complaine. I had the transmission completley rebuilt by this guy 2-3 years ago for like $1400. One of the lines to the trans cooler came loose and the transmission started to slip. I fixed the problem. But I ended up loosing 2nd gear. I called around, but everyone wanted to rebuild the complete transmission again for well over $1000. I have less then 7000 miles one the transmission since being rebuilt. The guy who did it before said he would go through the transmission again for $600 for everything. I couldnt go wrong. He said he was really bizzy he does all the transmissions for 2 car dealerships around here. So I told him I wasnt in no real hurry. Boy was that a mistake!! I called him yesterday and told him Im starting to loose my accounts. Hopefully it will be done in a day or two. I just didnt want him to thjink it was a reall imergancy and charge me up the ass again. I only plow a few driveways for some extrta $$$ in the winter. I was thinking by telling him I wasnt in a real hurry that If it took a week or a week and a half. That would be ok. But 21/2 going on 3 weeks isnt right. Im starting to loose my pateints!!!!!


----------



## dirtyedge (Dec 3, 2007)

First- The transmission, $600 is a good price only if this includes the removal and installation. But seeing as how you paid $1400 the first time, you could have bought a factory transmission with a 3-5 year warranty, that would have been covered anyways.

The snow on the otherhand will probably be a pain, When it snows that much and then warms up a little the snow becomes extremely heavy, and the plow will probably want to lift up. Instead of trying to plow everything off the side of the driveway, try to take chunks and push them to the side, this way you won't end up with a giant pile in the middle to the driveway, if you cant push it.


----------

